# Whiskers



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

I've looked at lots of pictures, but it's really hard to tell if people are cutting their Hav's whiskers or not. Do they serve any useful purpose on our little buddies? Skye's face is totally black so the whiskers are very prominent. I was goig to clip them, but thought I would hold off to make sure I was not going to cause him some permanent psychological damage


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I just saw this post! I sure hope you get answers as I'm wondering too.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

A lot of breeds have their faces shaved regularly (think poodles) and in most breeds the whiskers are cut close to look clean when showing. 
Groomers cut the whiskers the same length as the rest of the facial hair.
I don’t think these dogs are suffering much


----------



## PNWAlan (Oct 9, 2018)

cishepard said:


> A lot of breeds have their faces shaved regularly (think poodles) and in most breeds the whiskers are cut close to look clean when showing.
> Groomers cut the whiskers the same length as the rest of the facial hair.
> I don't think these dogs are suffering much


Thanks for the reply. I am definitely not a cat person. If I were, I don't think I would mess with their whiskers though. I never even thought about trimming a dogs whiskers before, but Skye's are so prominent I thought he would look much better with them trimmed close like you suggested.


----------



## tempeCarlson (Feb 10, 2019)

I've noticed that Murphy's are very pronounced, more than I remember noticing on my other dogs. It may be because I'm trimming them up to match the length of his "coat-stache". He doesn't seem to care, but they are pokey for sure!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We have our groomer cut Ricky's muzzle short including whiskers (about every three months). No harm done. It keeps his face much more tidy and clean. There is no one right way, everyone has different preferences.

Ricky's Popi


----------

